# How did your first day in medical college go?



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

Everyone has his views about their first day in their college's great to see your dream reach its reality in front of you and who can forget the first lecture the college entrance the room in the hostel the friends with whom we discuss so frankly even more, than we do with our parents & our all saints university campus was amazing.


----------



## emperfectus (Apr 16, 2021)

Likewise everyone has expectations...
In our school in Cuba, I started at ELAM in the capital, la Habana.
It was purely unpredictable...the first day of school was only randomly announced one morning and rather little y little the news spread and we had to take the Spanish placement test to decide if we needed to take the language course for the first semester, or have the capability to take the premed courses (in Spanish) directly...

It was plenty of waiting and pretty loose sentiment, as well as full of nervous butterflies of hope and expectation.


----------

